
Cash-strapped hospitals lay off thousands despite Covid-19 staff shortages - deegles
https://www.salon.com/2020/04/18/cash-strapped-hospitals-lay-off-thousands-of-health-workers-despite-covid-19-staff-shortages/
======
ohiovr
OhioHealth is bigger in the parts of Ohio that I've seen than Mercy health
which I've never heard of.

